# Packless and keys



## Asherlc (May 10, 2009)

Packless riders, what do you do with your keys/phone/wallet? I've managed to get everything else on the bike for lunch rides (stealth tools, water bottle on frame, etc), but my keys and phone still go in my pockets, where I feel like it's just a matter of time until they take a crunch and either break me (keys) or themselves (the phone).


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

I wear a small fanny pack for that stuff. A key could definitely give you a nice flesh wound if your unlucky.


----------



## Tommy E (Oct 30, 2019)

I use a runners belt for my keys and phone. Not 100% crunch or stab proof though.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Have you got a spare water bottle cage? Get one of these: Profile Design Water Bottle Storage Unit Black [ACWBS1] at BikeTiresDirect

My bike's got 2 cages, if it's a short ride, maybe you won't need 2 bottles?

Or get a seat bag.


----------



## rcrocha (Jul 7, 2008)

I use specialized RBX bibs with SWAT as liners and keep tools in those pockets. I put my key in a ziploc bag in my short pockets, it is just a fob so not worried about flesh wounds.


----------



## Asherlc (May 10, 2009)

Unfortunately my Ripmo only has the one bottle cage, otherwise that bottle solution would be perfect


----------



## notthatgood (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone of the right age to remember KangaRoos?









KangaROOS - The Original Shoes with Pockets







www.kangaroos.com





I've got some old AM45s, I tie my key and then cover with the big velcro lace-flap. Works great for a single housekey riding from the garage, and ok for a key clicker and couple other keys. Not sure how it would work for one of those newfangled fobs.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Jul 9, 2005)

My VW has keyless entry and no metal key, so the key fob is just a smooth piece of plastic in my pocket. 3+y/o phone in the other pocket that probably needs to be replaced anyways.

I have extra frame storage holes under the top tube if i wanted to move my keys into a small on-frame storage pack.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Small top tube bag at the stem. I deliberately have a phone small enough to fit in there, along with keys, and a multitool. Super handy when riding new trail systems and need to check maps for directions or quick access for photos.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

I too put them in my pocket, I've been doing that for at least 10 years without any problem. It seems like a crash would need to end in a strange landing to cause damage to my phone. Maybe make sure that the pocket you use isn't right on your hip bone or positioned so that objects can't lay flat against your thigh.


----------



## senorbanana (May 11, 2017)

I use my pockets, if my ride is super short ie less then 2 hours. I leave my phone in the car and stash my key inside my kuat rack.


----------



## jerms (Jan 14, 2004)

Hunter waist basket pack. Hands down the best, simple pack. Will not creep down your ass like other packs. Doesn't try be everything to everyone. Literally just an empty space, with a key loop to hook your keys on. It's a little pricey, but worth it, made in North America (Calgary, AB).

HUNTER Waist Basket with bungee top | Hunter Cycles (bigcartel.com)


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

I grab my CamelBak and put my stuff in there.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a couple pairs of the Specialized SWAT bibs that I use for pretty much every ride because the torso pockets are so useful. I usually put my keys and phone in those pockets, along with a snack and my shock pump. Everything else is on the bike. I'll sometimes put my wallet in one of the bib pockets as well, but I often leave my wallet in one of the best purchases I've made in several years, a high quality console lockbox with upgraded lock: Lock'er Down Safes - Console Safe 2016 - 2021 Toyota Tacoma - Model LD2047

The lockbox gives huge piece of mind and was very easy to install. It bolts to the transmission tunnel of the truck and the Abloy Sentry lock on it is quite good. Yes, someone could get into it, but it's gonna take them a long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asherlc (May 10, 2009)

I mostly carry the wallet for body ID purposes


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Asherlc said:


> Packless riders, what do you do with your keys/phone/wallet? I've managed to get everything else on the bike for lunch rides (stealth tools, water bottle on frame, etc), but my keys and phone still go in my pockets, where I feel like it's just a matter of time until they take a crunch and either break me (keys) or themselves (the phone).


My truck has keyless entry. I tend to leave my keys under the rear wheel well on a frame rail or I toss them in a bush near the vehicle. I figure it's safer to leave the keys near the vehicle than to take them with me and lose them on the trails.

I leave my wallet in the truck. If I need it I'll take a credit card or some cash with me in my pants/shorts pocket. I have some variety of frame bag on all my bikes and my phone goes in there. I used to carry my phone in a small fanny pack until I crashed and landed on the phone and had to buy a new one.


----------



## Isildur (Nov 10, 2007)

Asherlc said:


> Unfortunately my Ripmo only has the one bottle cage, otherwise that bottle solution would be perfect


Have a look in the Ibis forum and there's a thread (or two) about the frame bags. Ibis have their PorkChop bag, and being down under I had a local guy here make me a custom bag to fit in that space. Keeps all of my spares, tools & key, then my phone I use a runners belt and it stays nice and snug in the small of my back.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

I carry my phone with me in a front pocket, I want it easily accessible if I need it. I used to carry the keys on a saddle bag, or strapped to the frame together with a waterproof jacket, but lately I ride with them also on one of my pockets because I'm lazy.


----------



## CRUZe (Sep 7, 2011)

Did the cool kids stop wearing Camelbaks because they're uncomfortable or because they're no longer in style? I hate wearing fanny packs because the gut strap is uncomfortable.


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

vikb said:


> My truck has keyless entry. I tend to leave my keys under the rear wheel well on a frame rail or I toss them in a bush near the vehicle. I figure it's safer to leave the keys near the vehicle than to take them with me and lose them on the trails.
> 
> I leave my wallet in the truck. If I need it I'll take a credit card or some cash with me in my pants/shorts pocket. I have some variety of frame bag on all my bikes and my phone goes in there. I used to carry my phone in a small fanny pack until I crashed and landed on the phone and had to buy a new one.


HA! This seems so 'Canadian' to me. I too, leave my keys, sometimes in an unlocked van, under the seat for a short ride on the local (out of the way) trails in N. Ont.

I've tempted fate for a few years just dropping my iphone in a jersey pocket for 1-2 hour rides on the local (from home) trail, regular and fat bike (snow!). I've crashed but never hurt the phone, although I've 'left' it trailside until I've realized I've dropped it! (actually kinda scary but I've always found it because it's always right where I think it'll be!)

I've used a simple fanny pack, OK, I'm old, .... it went on a shelf for 10-15 yrs, Now it seems 'hip' packs are ok, I've tried it again (I had to readjust the waist band) and it still works!!!

Still not as convenient as throwing my phone in my jersey!


----------



## Scott M (Apr 19, 2016)

I always ride with phone and keys in pockets, I feel like they're pretty well protected. (Always did that while skateboarding too, and I certainly spent more time hitting the ground in that sport.) Haven't lost a key or cracked a phone. The shorts I wear have well-sized pockets, so that helps.

Bonus feature of having your phone in your pocket while riding: your step count goes through the roof!


----------



## robbbery (Jan 12, 2021)

My phone, keys, and cards fit into a wolftooth brad mini, which I use as a dropper compatible seatbag. Flat kit goes in a little jury rigged bag above my bottom bracket, and an ultralight jacket and some trail mix go in an old peanut butter jar that rides in a bottle cage.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

I just take the seatpost out and drop 'em in...then turn the bike upside down when done. It's a little noisy, but keeps the bears on notice.



j/k, I use a camelbak - guess I'm not one of the cool kids.


----------



## sa12 (Sep 7, 2018)

I use a frame bag for keys/wallet/cellphone/tools/etc. Might be overkill for you since you already have your tools stashed around the bike, but just in case: Alpine Threadworks Ltd.: Performance Satchel


----------



## CRUZe (Sep 7, 2011)

I ordered a LTE enabled smartwatch for this exact reason. The phone was the item that prevented me from going completely packless.


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

CRUZe said:


> Did the cool kids stop wearing Camelbaks because they're uncomfortable or because they're no longer in style? I hate wearing fanny packs because the gut strap is uncomfortable.


I wonder the same thing. I know some peeps with back pain don't like camelbaks, and I've read that others have balance issues with the weight up that high.

But I consider my camelbak to be right up there with tubeless tires and dropper posts as 'must have' equipment on my bike for making mtbing that much more enjoyable. I like the security of having plenty of liquids, snacks, tools, spares, layers, etc. when I'm out on a ride. I do tend to carry a bit too much stuff, but I figure it's better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

parkmeister said:


> I wonder the same thing. I know some peeps with back pain don't like camelbaks, and I've read that others have balance issues with the weight up that high.
> 
> But I consider my camelbak to be right up there with tubeless tires and dropper posts as 'must have' equipment on my bike for making mtbing that much more enjoyable. I like the security of having plenty of liquids, snacks, tools, spares, layers, etc. when I'm out on a ride. I do tend to carry a bit too much stuff, but I figure it's better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


I love my pack, but since I've had a frame that will take a water bottle, I've realized how awesome it is to be able to grab my bike and go. Relatively speaking of course. Having all of the basic tools and repair gear on my bike allows me to, a) grab the bike and go with minimal prep, and b) minimize my chance of forgetting something necessary on a longer ride. It's not about being cool (my wingnut pack has plenty of trail cred), it's about being ready to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

If the ride is short enough to not need a pack, I don't bring a phone. Keys get hidden in the forest.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

Truck key gos in my tiny neoprene dynaplug pouch, which has all my repair items. That and multi tool in right jersey pocket. Pump and bottle in center. iPhone in left jersey pocket. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

my pants have pockets with zippers


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I carry a fanny pack, but back in my snowboarding days I used to hide my wallet under the carpet under the drivers seat. Keys went inside the fuel door on the outside of the truck... Even if someone wants to break into your truck, they're not going to fill it up with gas for you. No one ever looks there.

This obviously wouldn't work on newer cars where you have to pop the fuel door open from a button inside the car.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

My jersey back pockets. You can fit a ton of stuff in there, and it doesn't move around. But you gotta go XC pro look and get it race cut for that sexy, body-hugging appearance. Did I misread the audience?


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

My phone goes into a jersey pocket/shorts pocket inside a Ziploc bag along with a $20 bill and sometimes a credit card. My wallet stays in my vehicle, and since it's a Ford I can lock my keys inside the vehicle and use the keypad to unlock it, or the Ford Pass app. It's nice to start your car from 15 minutes away when I'm out riding below zero with the app FWIW. For my wife's car that does not have keyless entry I just hide the key somewhere on the car, or put the fob in my pocket if I have to. I hate getting them wet, although they should be able to handle it.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

When I ride packless, which is most of the time now, I carry my key in a zippered pocket of my riding shorts, and my ID and debit card in a zippered jersey pocket. Even in daily life, I don't carry a wallet, just the 2 cards, and I hate gigantic key rings. My car has the plastic fob, so it is easy to carry.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

I hate carrying things, but I always ride with my phone for gps and strava. I always put my car keys in this (Wordlock Keysafe) and attach it to the car...


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

jerms said:


> Hunter waist basket pack. Hands down the best, simple pack. Will not creep down your ass like other packs. Doesn't try be everything to everyone. Literally just an empty space, with a key loop to hook your keys on. It's a little pricey, but worth it, made in North America (Calgary, AB).
> 
> HUNTER Waist Basket with bungee top | Hunter Cycles (bigcartel.com)
> View attachment 1917885


I bought one of these for myself. Always wanted to try it. First 0.5 seconds on the my first ride, parking lot jump, pack was sucked up into the rear tire, shredded a hole in my brand new pack. Figured no worries, still rode, and the thing was sucked into the rear tire at least 20 more times.


----------



## GuardianAngle (Feb 21, 2021)

I wear a FlipBelt Zipper. It's a fancy running belt/ fanny pack. It has a little loop for keys. I also carry my phone, wallet, and sometimes a couple cliff bars in it. I usually put my phone in the zipper on the front because I'm afraid of crashing and rolling onto my back and crushing the phone, but you could pack it however you like.

It hugs tight around the waist, but doesn't feel restrictive at all. My shirt fits over it and you can't even tell I'm wearing it. I often find myself reaching down to make sure all my stuff is still there because I literally don't notice it while I'm riding. It's very comfortable.

FlipBelt Zipper

If you like to ride light, I highly recommend it!


----------



## jerms (Jan 14, 2004)

twowheelmotion said:


> I bought one of these for myself. Always wanted to try it. First 0.5 seconds on the my first ride, parking lot jump, pack was sucked up into the rear tire, shredded a hole in my brand new pack. Figured no worries, still rode, and the thing was sucked into the rear tire at least 20 more times.


I can't even figure out how this would happen. How low were you wearing it? In my experience it doesn't hang any lower than the bottom of a normal camelbak would...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

If you drive to the trailhead, you probably only need to carry one key with you: your car key.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

twowheelmotion said:


> I bought one of these for myself. Always wanted to try it. First 0.5 seconds on the my first ride, parking lot jump, pack was sucked up into the rear tire, shredded a hole in my brand new pack. Figured no worries, still rode, and the thing was sucked into the rear tire at least 20 more times.


Pro tip: cinch down the waist belt so it's not sagging down around your knees. problem solved! did they send you a new one or did they point out that you need to understand how strapping things around your waist is pretty explanatory?

I carry an Osprey backpack on really hot days and long rides and only when absolutely necessary. I hate that thing and every single other backpack I have tried. none of them "breathe" and so far, all of them make me feel unbalanced on my bike. I can carry more and drink more easily with it on, but I also sweat a lot more in Texas where it's 100°+ for at least three months of the year. maybe if I started drinking a lot more beer to acquire a beer belly to balance it out, it would not feel so strange.

99% of my rides, I have a water bottle on the inside of my frame, another bottle under my frame, and a third if needed in the pocket on my Dakine hip pack. the hip pack easily carries my giant Samsung Galaxy 8S, a car key if needed, CC, ID, and insurance card, and all the basic tools that I can imagine needing for anything other than a catastrophic mechanical failure, including a tube, patches, multi-tool, tire plugs, and mini-pliers. sometimes I toss my 12" folding saw in there. it straps on comfortably and-unlike the awkwardness of a backpack-I immediately forget I am wearing it.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

ctxcrossx said:


> I always put my car keys in this (Wordlock Keysafe) and attach it to the car...
> View attachment 1918002


Good idea for those of us that don't live in Canada,


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Asherlc said:


> Packless riders, what do you do with your keys/phone/wallet? I've managed to get everything else on the bike for lunch rides (stealth tools, water bottle on frame, etc), but my keys and phone still go in my pockets, where I feel like it's just a matter of time until they take a crunch and either break me (keys) or themselves (the phone).


I just stuff them into the back pocket or in a good pair of pants/ shorts, the pants pocket can be less awkward. Shorts/ pants with good pockets are fantastic. (Sorry ladies, if I made women's clothes you'd have pockets too!)

20+ years into this, lots of crashes. I've yet to have a crushed cell phone or lost car key on the ride.

I figure if I ever have an issue I'll think about changing styles.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I hide my mobile phone...

...and tie my car key to my shorts draw string...

I leave other valuables at home. 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

CRUZe said:


> Did the cool kids stop wearing Camelbaks because they're uncomfortable or because they're no longer in style? I hate wearing fanny packs because the gut strap is uncomfortable.


If I'm only riding a few miles, a water bottle and a few tools on the bike is more comfortable. Particularly in cooler weather when I don't need a ton of water. Hydro packs are great for longer rides though. But it seems odd to me to have a like if you are wearing a fanny pack, you might as well go whole hog Camelback.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

Ogre said:


> If I'm only riding a few miles, a water bottle and a few tools on the bike is more comfortable. Particularly in cooler weather when I don't need a ton of water. Hydro packs are great for longer rides though. But it seems odd to me to have a like if you are wearing a fanny pack, you might as well go whole hog Camelback.


I find fanny packs to be kind of annoying, but I do use one (a camelback branded one that can fit a small hydration bladder and was pretty cheap on sale) occasionally to bring an extra layer if the weather is iffy. Otherwise, similar to you, I'll just grab my pack if I need to carry more gear and water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

inonjoey said:


> I find fanny packs to be kind of annoying, but I do use one (a camelback branded one that can fit a small hydration bladder and was pretty cheap on sale) occasionally to bring an extra layer if the weather is iffy. Otherwise, similar to you, I'll just grab my pack if I need to carry more gear and water.


As soon as you add a bladder, I kind of think it is no longer a fanny pack and just a different style hydro pack. I know... I'm splitting hairs.


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

jerms said:


> I can't even figure out how this would happen. How low were you wearing it? In my experience it doesn't hang any lower than the bottom of a normal camelbak would...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just the way I ride, I guess. or that and my body type does not allow for these types of packs to be worn..











mack_turtle said:


> Pro tip: cinch down the waist belt so it's not sagging down around your knees. problem solved! did they send you a new one or did they point out that you need to understand how strapping things around your waist is pretty explanatory?


Nah. I only figured it was best to post about it on the internet then do nothing after that


----------



## CRUZe (Sep 7, 2011)

What about splitting the difference and using a fanny pack that's worn diagonally across the back or chest like a mini messenger bag? It won't flop around if it's securely cinched.


----------



## jerms (Jan 14, 2004)

CRUZe said:


> What about splitting the difference and using a fanny pack that's worn diagonally across the back or chest like a mini messenger bag? It won't flop around if it's securely cinched.


Agreed! Could even add a second strap for the other shoulder, and then a strap that buckles around the waist for more support. 😋


----------



## Asherlc (May 10, 2009)

jerms said:


> Agreed! Could even add a second strap for the other shoulder, and then a strap that buckles around the waist for more support. ?


I know you're joking but that's basically the Source Hipster


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

My keychain has one of those disconnectible rings so I usually leave all but my car key hidden in my car and carry the car key and phone in the front pockets of my shorts. I get thrown off on the rare occasions when I wear tights as they have no pockets, then it's in the Camelback. If I'm parking somewhere I don't feel comfortable leaving stuff in my car, wallet and full key set goes in my Camelbak.

On the road, key goes in saddle bag and phone and wallet go in jersey pockets.

I have a running belt but I only wear it when I'm running.

So I guess my answer is: I don't ride packless. Mini tool, pump, spare tube, tire levers, quicklink, patch kit, etc. are along for the ride as well as key and phone.


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

I put the keys on the frame or behind a wheel of the car for all rides. Never have had a problem.


----------



## jerms (Jan 14, 2004)

Asherlc said:


> I know you're joking but that's basically the Source Hipster


Oh my gosh, I just looked this up... HILARIOUS!


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

Ogre said:


> As soon as you add a bladder, I kind of think it is no longer a fanny pack and just a different style hydro pack. I know... I'm splitting hairs.


I agree. I bought it with the bladder when I had a bike that could only fit a tiny water bottle (first gen YT Jeffsy) and used it with the bladder maybe 4 or 5 times. In my experience, the weight of the water made the fanny pack ungainly and the disadvantages far outweighed the advantages. Besides, if I really need that much water, I'll just grab my pack (a WingNut, which was a royal PIA to get but works great).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isildur (Nov 10, 2007)

Asherlc said:


> I know you're joking but that's basically the Source Hipster


Interestingly I actually use one of these on the rides where my frame pack + bottles won't be enough, but without the harness. Works really well and the external storage on the pack is really handy, better than some of the other options.

With that said, it works well for my 178cm, 72kg frame. It never worked for my wife, kept sliding down. And no, I've never tried the harness and never will!

If you want the "Full Enduro Evolution" of that style, check out the Aussie company Henty, basically a mesh vest with a low slung hip pack...


----------



## Asherlc (May 10, 2009)

I have the source hipster ultra, I dig it. Need to lose some weight to give it a good area to purchase


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Fox cargo shorts. There are four pockets. Keys, phone, wallet, energy bar, all have their own pockets. My wallet is a super slim one. My car key is a flip key where the key blade folds into the key. I have no other keys with my car key. My phone is an iPhone SE 2 with a slim case.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I've been riding MTB packless for most of the last 35 years. Most of my rides are from my house, so I rarely need to carry a key. When I do, it goes in a jersey pocket or in a shorts pocket when I wear baggies. It can also fit into my small tool bag on the bike for additional security.
Phone goes in jersey pocket or shorts pocket. I've only cracked one phone screen in a fall and that was only because I had something else in the same shorts pocket with the phone.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

Rincon Top Tube Bag - Rogue Panda Designs







roguepanda.com




I swap this out between two steel hardtails. Holds my phone, snack bar & key fob. It's a pretty ideal location to store stuff: 160mm dropper is unaffected, and it fills space I'll never use otherwise.

Small tool pack under the saddle, water in bottle cages. I leave my wallet at home, carrying just my Kaiser card, ID, and any cash I'll need for post ride in a zipper pocket - either in the RP bag shown above, or on my chest or shorts (see below). Small 1st aid packet, packjacket, helmet light battery and spare tube go in my back pockets (jersey or Club Ride Blaze vest).

I dislike having anything in most pant pockets when on a ride, but Club Ride shorts lower pockets are placed really well for small stuff like a key fob or ID cards & cash - keeps stuff on the side of the leg, closer to your hamstring than quad. For little / flat stuff, it works well.

Granted, this stock bag might not fit most FS frames, but they do custom work too. You could ask if they've made such packs for your size/model bike - never know. Several other custom bag makers out there too.

For bigger / weatherier rides, I use my pack sans bladder. Much more comfortable when the water weight isn't in it, and allows for bringing things you might not need, rather than just the essentials.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

parkmeister said:


> I wonder the same thing... I consider my camelbak to be right up there with tubeless tires and dropper posts as 'must have' equipment on my bike for making mtbing that much more enjoyable. I like the security of having plenty of liquids, snacks, tools, spares, layers, etc. when I'm out on a ride. I do tend to carry a bit too much stuff, but I figure it's better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


_Cool_ kids is accurate, in that having no pack allows for much better ventilation, staying fresher, etc. There's also a benefit to have less weight on your person when riding, and this benefit has been amplified by the prescribed dynamic riding style that suits modern progressive bikes - lots more time out of the saddle and side-to-side weight shifts these days.

Can't beat a good hydration pack for long days out exploring, but for most of my rides (2hrs) it's nice to get away with keeping the weight secured to the bike.


----------



## downcountry (Apr 27, 2019)

For keys, I bought a super small carabiner type key ring and separate my keys from
the keyless remote and just carry the remote in a zippered pocket. 
Wallet stays home, and I take drivers license and some cash in a clip. For shorter, familiar rides, keys, phone, cash and ID stays in the truck, well hidden. For longer, more remote rides, I carry phone, ID, cash( usually a $20), food and tools in a pack.


----------

